# Rocks, Rocks, Rocks



## Ncfire11 (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm not real sure where to start...

I have no idea why but evidently our home was built on a quarry.

What is my best bet to tackle these rocks? The best suggestion I've got so far is a "Rockhound" attachment for a skidsteer. Does anyone else have any ideas?

Should I cultivate lightly and rent the attachment or is there a better way to handle this?

Thanks


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Rockhound all the way if It was me. It will also scratch the surface up for you.


----------



## Ncfire11 (Jul 4, 2020)

Think I should cultivate first or will the rockhound take care of it.

What about a Harley Rake?


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

You can cultivate first as you will probably lift more rocks. A Harley rake you can use, you will just have to push them to a area vs with the rockhound they would be picked up.

But if you are going to have rent something I would just get the rockhound and be done with it. It will cut a few inches into the soil.


----------

